# how many dog owners we have on here ?



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 12, 2010)

reason i say this is http://www.puppydogsupplies.net on that site is a banner that says make your puppy dog a star well for every person that registers for free on that banner site i get $ 1.00 commission so if you want to help me out for free how about registering on that site and help me raise the funds i need 

calvin 

anything you click on there even the free e books i get commission on its 100 % affiliate website so help me out folks


----------



## yooper (Jan 12, 2010)

Is that your sight Calvin? or do you own the banner? I dont think I understand. how does it work?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 12, 2010)

that site i won on ebay for $ 1.99 plus it costs m,e 70.00 a year to host it on the hosting company that selled the site 

its 100 % affiliate site which means the people that sell the 4 products on there pay me for sending them a customer etc. 

and the google ads google pays for commission base 

the banner is owned by a different outfit but its got a code that knows i was the referrer so they put $ 1.00 per register into my acct 

which once that builds up to a certain amount they will send me the check 


i was going to be quiet about it but i need the income so i cannot be quiet anylonger


----------



## yooper (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting, I will sign up and look around to help you out and pass the addy to some dog owner friends.

edit...Will my email address get sold through signing up on this site and will I start to get spammed?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 12, 2010)

yooper said:


> Interesting, I will sign up and look around to help you out and pass the addy to some dog owner friends.
> 
> edit..
> 
> ...



im not sure 

i may put it to the test myself by using a secondary email i have 

i have so many email accts its a wonder i remember them all

gmail is a good source for free email acct so thats what i recommend doing and using


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 13, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> reason i say this is http://www.puppydogsupplies.net on that site is a banner that says make your puppy dog a star well for every person that registers for free on that banner site i get $ 1.00 commission so if you want to help me out for free how about registering on that site and help me raise the funds i need
> 
> calvin
> 
> anything you click on there even the free e books i get commission on its 100 % affiliate website so help me out folks



Calvin,

I appreciate you being in a financial bind, lord knows I've had a few, but what is wrong with working for a living? 

I understand that you have an "E" store and I've ordered from you but I've had more failures than success. There have been several times you were going to call me back, I had to call you, and finally give up and order elsewhere. I was trying to help you.

I know in this area there are companies begging for help and everyone wants a paycheck without putting the time in. The office where I work needs 3 people right now (2 warehouse guys and a delivery driver) and we can't find guys that will work, clean driving record (1-2 speeding ok, dui is no-no), or that can pass a drug test. I'm sure if you look there is jobs available in your area. There are 1 man lawn services here making $80k a year and all it takes is a decent realiable mower, weedeater, and a willingness to work. It may not be your dream job but a paycheck is a paycheck.

Now you have said you are a very strong Christian and I applaud you for that, but doesn't it say somewhere in the bible that the good lord helps those that help themselves? I think it's time to help yourself. 

I'm not trying to insult you but it is really not cool when 1 of 3 post you make is a poor pitiful me type post. Good luck and I wish you the best.


----------

